#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: اخطار session has dependencies that cannot be  satisfied در نصب adobe premiere cs3

## jcom

سلام دوستان یه سیستم هست وقتی میخوام نرم افزار adobe premiere cs3 رو نصب کنم اخطار 
critical error were found in setup session has dependencies that cannot be  satisfied
رو میده باید چیکار کنم؟
آنتی ویروس رو پاک کردم جواب نداد.ویندوز رو هم نمیتونم عوض کنم
دوتا نرم افزار از شرکتهای مختلف هم تست کردم جواب نداد

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

